# TV-Lautsprecher für den PC benutzen?



## mns1188 (14. Januar 2012)

*TV-Lautsprecher für den PC benutzen?*

Hallo Liebe PCGH Gemeinde
Ich möchte gerne meine TV-Lautsprecher für den PC benutzen, weiß nur nicht wie.
Mein Fernsehr ist mit einem HDMI Kabel mit meiner ATI 5750 verbunden. Ich weiß zwar wie ich Bild und Ton vom Fernsehr an meinem
PC benutze, aber nicht, wie das nur mit dem Ton geht. 
Ich hoffe mir kann jemand weiterhelfen 

Gruß mns1188


----------



## Diavel (14. Januar 2012)

Hi,

Im Prinzip sollte das einfach gehen in dem du im Windows Soundmanager den HDMI Ausgang als Standartgerät einstellst.

Grüße


----------



## mns1188 (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: TV-Lautsprecher für den PC benutzen?*

Hmm, in den Soundeistellungen unter Wiedergabe, steht zwar AMD HDMI Output, wird aber als nicht angeschlossen angezeigt.
Erst wenn ich über den AMD Treiber von der Grafikkarte, den TV erweitere oder ihn zum Hauptbildschirm mache, wird AMD HDMI Output als angeschlossen angezeigt. Aber ich will halt die Lautsprecher benutzen, ohne den Bildschirm aktivieren zu müssen.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: TV-Lautsprecher für den PC benutzen?*

Ja wie? Du willst das Bild am PC-Monitor haben und NUR den Ton am TV, oder wie? ^^


----------



## Blue_Gun (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: TV-Lautsprecher für den PC benutzen?*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Ja wie? Du willst das Bild am PC-Monitor haben und NUR den Ton am TV, oder wie? ^^


 
Anscheinend. Das ist aber völlig unnütz.


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: TV-Lautsprecher für den PC benutzen?*



Blue_Gun schrieb:


> Anscheinend. Das ist aber völlig unnütz.


 
Das kommt ja auch auf die sonstige Hardware an. Wenn sonst keine Lautsprecher vorhanden sind und der Fernseher weniger gut als Bildschirm geeignet ist (nicht alle haben volle HD-Auflösung) oder es sonstige Gründe gegen die Benutzung des Fernsehbildschirms gibt, hat es durchaus einen Nutzen. Klar wird das nicht besonders toll klingen, aber das ist ja was anderes.

mns, was genau spricht gegen das Erweitern des Desktops auf den Fernseher? Auch wenn der was anzeigt muss man das ja nicht nutzen.  Oder hast Du mal versucht, den Bildinhalt auf den Fernseher zu kopieren und geschaut, ob dann der Ton ausgegeben werden kann? Wäre es eine Alternative für Dich, den Ton über die Soundkarte/Onboardsound an den Fernseher zu übertragen? Mit einem Kabel Stereo-Miniklinke -> Cinch sollte das problemlos möglich sein und würde alle Fummelei mit der Grafikkarte ersparen.


----------



## mns1188 (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: TV-Lautsprecher für den PC benutzen?*

Der Grund wieso ich nur den Ton vom Fernsehr haben will ist, weil ich  nur ein Logitech g35 an meinem PC angeschlossen habe und wenn ich jetzt  z.B. nur im Internet surfe und nicht gerade am zocken bin und ich  schön laut musik hören möchte, will ich nicht unbedingt mein Headset auf  dem kopf haben, wenns ja auch theoretisch über Lautsprecher vom  Fernsehr geht. 



SchwarzerQuader schrieb:


> mns, was genau spricht gegen das Erweitern des Desktops auf den Fernseher? Auch wenn der was anzeigt muss man das ja nicht nutzen.  Oder hast Du mal versucht, den Bildinhalt auf den Fernseher zu kopieren und geschaut, ob dann der Ton ausgegeben werden kann? Wäre es eine Alternative für Dich, den Ton über die Soundkarte/Onboardsound an den Fernseher zu übertragen? Mit einem Kabel Stereo-Miniklinke -> Cinch sollte das problemlos möglich sein und würde alle Fummelei mit der Grafikkarte ersparen.



Das Problem was ich habe, wenn ich über den Treiber den Fernsehr  erweitere ist, das dass Bild aufeinmal anfängt zu flackern. Leider  konnte das problem, was ich hier auch schonmal im forum angefagt hatte  bis heute nicht gelöst werden, und deshalb für mich die option wegfällt.


----------



## Herbboy (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: TV-Lautsprecher für den PC benutzen?*

Also, sorry, aber: kauf Dir halt ein kleines Stereoboxenset - das ist doch echt Unsinn, den LCD extra laufen zu lassen nur für den Ton, allein der Strombedarf ^^  und ein Boxenset, dass ähnlich "gut" wie ein LCD klingt ist doch nicht teuer.


----------



## mns1188 (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: TV-Lautsprecher für den PC benutzen?*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, sorry, aber: kauf Dir halt ein kleines Stereoboxenset - das ist doch echt Unsinn, den LCD extra laufen zu lassen nur für den Ton, allein der Strombedarf ^^  und ein Boxenset, dass ähnlich "gut" wie ein LCD klingt ist doch nicht teuer.


 
Mein Fernsehr läuft sowieso den ganzen Tag, da ist das eigentlich egal


----------



## Blue_Gun (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: TV-Lautsprecher für den PC benutzen?*



> Das kommt ja auch auf die sonstige Hardware an. Wenn sonst keine  Lautsprecher vorhanden sind und der Fernseher weniger gut als Bildschirm  geeignet ist (nicht alle haben volle HD-Auflösung) oder es sonstige  Gründe gegen die Benutzung des Fernsehbildschirms gibt, hat es durchaus  einen Nutzen. Klar wird das nicht besonders toll klingen, aber das ist  ja was anderes.


Er will ja nicht das Bild und den Ton, sondern nur den Ton auf den Fernseher bringen. Dann hat er rechts o. links seine "Bühne", nicht vor ihm. Wie soll das Funktionieren? Außerdem sind die Lautsprecher in Fernseher (sogar in Höherpreisigen Regionen) meist ziemlich übel.

Ich würde dir auch zu Stereosets greifen.


----------



## Hideout (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: TV-Lautsprecher für den PC benutzen?*

Würde dir auch raten ein kleines Boxenset für den PC zu holen, das klingt auch etwas besser als die kleinen LCD Tröten.
Wenn du aber unbedingt den Ton über deinen Fernseher möchtest: Hast du schon probiert deine Soundkarte mit einem Klinke-auf-Chinch Kabel an deinen Fernseher anzuschließen? Die LCDs haben doch meist so einen Componenteingang o.ä.


----------



## mns1188 (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: TV-Lautsprecher für den PC benutzen?*



Hideout schrieb:


> Würde dir auch raten ein kleines Boxenset für den PC zu holen, das klingt auch etwas besser als die kleinen LCD Tröten.
> Wenn du aber unbedingt den Ton über deinen Fernseher möchtest: Hast du schon probiert deine Soundkarte mit einem Klinke-auf-Chinch Kabel an deinen Fernseher anzuschließen? Die LCDs haben doch meist so einen Componenteingang o.ä.


Müsst ich mal ausprobieren.
Tortzdem danke für eure tolle Hilfe. 

Gruß mns1188


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: TV-Lautsprecher für den PC benutzen?*



Blue_Gun schrieb:


> Er will ja nicht das Bild und den Ton, sondern nur den Ton auf den Fernseher bringen. [...]


 
Ja, weiß ich, genau das habe ich doch mit meinem Text angesprochen.

Im Übrigen interessiert sich ja auch nicht jeder für "Bühnen", Tiefenstaffelung, Stereodreieck und so weiter. Viele Leute wollen ja einfach nur irgendwie Schallwellen im Raum haben, die den Ursprungsdaten halbwegs ähnlich sind. So wie viele Leute auch nur ein Bild auf dem Bildschirm haben wollen und kein Downsampling mit SSAA bei >60 fps und AdobeRGB-Farbraum mit Farbkalibration suchen.



mns1188 schrieb:


> Müsst ich mal ausprobieren.
> Tortzdem danke für eure tolle Hilfe.
> 
> Gruß mns1188



Stört Dich an der "tollen Hilfe" etwas? Dir wurden ein paar Ratschläge gegeben, und der Ratschlag mit den PC-Boxen ist an sich noch die einfachste und vermutlich bessere Lösung.


----------



## mns1188 (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: TV-Lautsprecher für den PC benutzen?*



SchwarzerQuader schrieb:


> Stört Dich an der "tollen Hilfe" etwas? Dir wurden ein paar Ratschläge gegeben, und der Ratschlag mit den PC-Boxen ist an sich noch die einfachste und vermutlich bessere Lösung.


 Tut mir leid, andscheind ist das falsch rüber gekommen. Das war nicht ironisch gemeint.


----------



## Herbboy (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: TV-Lautsprecher für den PC benutzen?*



mns1188 schrieb:


> Mein Fernsehr läuft sowieso den ganzen Tag, da ist das eigentlich egal


 

Wenn der TV sowieso läuft, dann kannst Du die Idee ja eh vergessen, denn TV-Bild empfangen und gleichzeitig den Ton von was anderem am TV nutzen wird sowieso nix. Kenne jedenfalls keinen Fernseher, bei dem das ginge ^^


----------



## mns1188 (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: TV-Lautsprecher für den PC benutzen?*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Wenn der TV sowieso läuft, dann kannst Du die  Idee ja eh vergessen, denn TV-Bild empfangen und gleichzeitig den Ton  von was anderem am TV nutzen wird sowieso nix. Kenne jedenfalls keinen  Fernseher, bei dem das ginge ^^



Is schon klar, da würd ich dann halt umschalten, aber sonst meine ich läuft der, sogar nachts ^^


----------

